# STAFFYDADDY



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Happy birthday bro!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

*HaPpY BiRtHdAy!!!!*


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Oz!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

happy birthday!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Happy B'day, send in them pics I asked for


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday, OZ! Don't get too carried away at your party tonight and have fun!!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Oz, hope you enjoy it man.

It's also my friend's birthday today too. :rofl:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Happy B-Day bruh!!!!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday ~!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRR OOOOOOOOOOOZZZ!!!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!


Hope you had a great day man, today is the b/f's nephew's b-day also, good ay. The P&O Gang sends tons of love ;D


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry for the lateness, haaaaapy birthaaaaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WHOOHOO!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

OH SNAP! happy B-DAY!!! i'll pop some shamaign in your name!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Man!
Drink it ALL for me.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

happy birthday


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Happy B day man!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow Happy B-day!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

So where's the dunk tonight?

I'm partying with him and he don't even know it LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BUMP!!!

I'm still alive!!! 

thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone...


----------

